# Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?



## batmaan (23. September 2012)

*Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Moin,

ich bin momentan in der 12, klasse, Im 1. HJ hatte ich einen 2,3 schnitt, im 2 HJ ein 1,9. Nun hatte ich vor ein Duales Studium zu machen. Habe aber bisher nur Absagen.
Ein normales Studium käme zwar in Frage, jedoch habe ich angst keine arbeit zu finden, da bwler ja wie sand am meer gibts. Wenn ich BWL bzw. WiWa an der Uni studieren würde, wäre die Uni Frankfurt meine erste Wahl. Da würde ich aber wahrscheinlich nur im Sommersemester eine Chance zu haben. Aber da hätte ich ein halbes Jahr eben verpasst. Außerdem sollen die Profs mit den Noten nicht so großzügig sein. Als Alternative gäbe es auch andere Unis, aber die sind nicht so angesehen wie z.B die Uni Bremen. Und das soll auc völlig überfüllt sein , aber ich könnte im Wintersemester starten und würde bessere Noten kriegen.
Als 3. Alternative käme eine Ausbildung in frage bei einer Bank. nach der ausbildung könnte ich bei einer uni studieren oder bei der Bank bleiben und da evtl studieren z.b bei den Sparkassen Akademien.


Ich bin echt verzweifelt was ich machen soll, was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Also an ner überfüllten Uni würde Ich nicht studieren wollen^^ Ist das denn sicher, dass du in FF nur im Sommersemester ne Chance hättest?


----------



## Low (23. September 2012)

Gibts nix anderes als BWL?

Was hat den BWL für ein NC?


----------



## batmaan (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

also im wintersemester lag der nc für wiwa in frankfurt bei 2,0 im sommer 2,7. Nachstes jahr ist aber doppel jahrgang in nrw, was den nc in die höhe treibt. Andere alternative wäre lehramt gym, aber mit wirtschaft und geschichte wird es schwer einen job zu finden, da an bildung gespart wird in zukunft. Die hartzis müssen ja iwie ihre kippen bezahlen können ( achtung ot, nur eigene meinung, aber für soziales wird bekanntlich am meisten ausgegebn ]

könnte natürlich auch ne fh nehmen, aber die sind nicht ansatzweise so beliebt bei personalern wie die uni ff.


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Wo wohnst du denn? 

Ich werde nächstes Jahr das Studium an der SAE anfangen, vielleicht ist das ja auch etwas für dich:
Creative Media Kurse in Audio, Video, Film, Games und Animation - SAE Institute

Musst halt rechts deinen Standort auswählen, dann siehst du welche Studiengänge dort verfügbar sind.


----------



## batmaan (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

ich wohne in bremen.

edit ne sae ist nix für mich, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



batmaan schrieb:


> ich wohne in bremen.


 
Ja gut, ich denke da wäre der nächste Standort Hamburg also hat sich das wohl erledigt oder?


----------



## batmaan (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

ne, mein hass auf den hsv soll mich nicht an eine erfolgreiche karriere hindern. 

Bin flexibel was den standort angeht, nur in den sűden möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



batmaan schrieb:


> ne, mein hass auf den hsv soll mich nicht an eine erfolgreiche karriere hindern.
> 
> Bin flexibel was den standort angeht, nur in den sűden möchte ich nicht.


 
Ja gut wenn du willst dann schreib mich per PM an o.ä. dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen. Hatte vor kurzem erst ein Beratungsgespräch in Hamburg


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



batmaan schrieb:


> also im wintersemester lag der nc für wiwa in frankfurt bei 2,0 im sommer 2,7. Nachstes jahr ist aber doppel jahrgang in nrw, was den nc in die höhe treibt. Andere alternative wäre lehramt gym, aber mit wirtschaft und geschichte wird es schwer einen job zu finden, da an bildung gespart wird in zukunft. Die hartzis müssen ja iwie ihre kippen bezahlen können ( achtung ot, nur eigene meinung, aber für soziales wird bekanntlich am meisten ausgegebn ]
> 
> könnte natürlich auch ne fh nehmen, aber die sind nicht ansatzweise so beliebt bei personalern wie die uni ff.


 

wtf? 2,0? bwl kannst an jeder popligen FH studieren und nach 6 semestern fertig sein.


----------



## Jaran91 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Also ich muss sagen, das bei uns(Hamburg) die BWL Vorlesungen immer wahnsinnig überfüllt sind, teilweise durfte ich 3 stunden stehen oder auf der Treppe sitzen. Da es natürlich so viele Leute sind die BWL studieren können die auch etwas strenger korrigieren, wobei ich jetzt nicht beurteilen kann/möchte ob bei uns strenger korrigiert wird. 
Einen Vorteil haben BWL Vorlesungen aber als Informatiker stößt man dort auf einen Haufen Mädels


----------



## Low (23. September 2012)

Das werde ich erst demnächst sehen 

EDIT:
Der Typ der den Fred hier erstellt hat wurde gesperrt


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Batman findet immer Arbeit. Irgendne Katze hängt doch immer auf einem Baum fest?!

Ne, mal im Ernst. Arbeit gibts genug, da brauchste dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Am besten studierst du das, was dich interessiert und versuchst denn da beruflich Fuss zu fassen. Wenns nicht klappt machste halt was anderes. 

BWL? Ausbildung bei der Bank? Ist das nicht ein bisschen sehr langweilig? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das jemanden wirklich interessieren geschweige denn erfüllen kann.


----------



## Hardwar (24. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Vorschlag mach 'ne Ausbildung oder ein Studium oder beides. 
Arbeiten kann du ehh noch lange genug.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



Low schrieb:


> Der Typ der den Fred hier erstellt hat wurde gesperrt


 Deswegen ist hier auch erst mal zu.
EDIT: Und wieder auf.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Wie sahen deine Noten den in einzelnen Fächern aus? Vielleicht war das ja ausschlaggebend für manche absagen.
Bzw. wo hast du dich den beworben und für was genau? Wie sah deine Bewerbung aus, vielleicht kann man die ja noch etwas tunen  

Ansonsten werfe ich gern nochmal Wirtschaftsinformatik in den Raum, wäre das denn nichts für dich?

Bei fragen etc. auch gerne eine pm.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



Jaran91 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das bei uns(Hamburg) die BWL Vorlesungen immer wahnsinnig überfüllt sind, teilweise durfte ich 3 stunden stehen oder auf der Treppe sitzen. Da es natürlich so viele Leute sind die BWL studieren können die auch etwas strenger korrigieren, wobei ich jetzt nicht beurteilen kann/möchte ob bei uns strenger korrigiert wird.
> Einen Vorteil haben BWL Vorlesungen aber als Informatiker stößt man dort auf einen Haufen Mädels


 
Welche Vorlesungen sollen das gewesen sein? Hab das in HH bisher nur bei einer Vorlesung gehabt, und das Unternehmensführung I (man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich zum 3. Semester erst an die UHH gewechselt bin, vielleicht siehts in den ersten zwei Semestern ja anders aus).

Ich würde dir raten: mach dir erst mal Gedanken, ob BWL wirklich das ist, was du machen willst. 
Ich habe es genommen und bereue es mittlerweile, es ist totaler Affenzirkus, du machst nichts so richtig.. wäre ich jetzt nicht schon so weit gekommen, dann hätte ich jetzt noch mal gewechselt. 

Ansonsten: gerade hier in Deutschland ist es eigentlich so, dass alle staatlichen Unis nicht schlecht sind und die Reputation ist auch nur dann wichtig, wenn du in eine Branche willst, in der auf sowas wirklich wert gelegt wird, z.B. Investmentbanking oder Unternehmensberatung - in allen anderen Bereichen spielt die Reputation, wenn überhaupt, nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich war die ersten 2 Semester an einer privaten FH und kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen: das hat sich überhaupt nicht gelohnt. Das war rausgeschmissen Geld und verlorene Zeit, empfehlen würde ich private Hochschulen nicht mehr.

Von daher als Fazit: bewirb dich für ein duales Studium und für das normale Studium, und zwar an deinen Wunschuniversitäten - ganz unabhängig von deren Reputation. Solltest du dann mehrere Zusagen haben, kannst du dich ja immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Low (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Auf welcher Privaten FH warst du denn?
FHDW?


----------



## batmaan (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

hi barenmarke,

u.a alcatel aber die bieten weder industrie noch bwl dieses jahr an.. es lag sicherlich an meinen 9 pkt in mathe, so die meisten unternehmen. hab montag ein vorstellungsgespräch bei der sparkasse für ne ausbildung , mal sehen wie das läuft.


----------



## KratzeKatze (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



Low schrieb:


> Auf welcher Privaten FH warst du denn?
> FHDW?


 
Ich hoffe, dass du auch mich meintest: Nein, FH Wedel.


----------



## Low (7. Oktober 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass du auch mich meintest: Nein, FH Wedel.



Viel günstiger als an der FHDW da kostet es 21k und nicht 8k


----------



## KratzeKatze (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



Low schrieb:


> Viel günstiger als an der FHDW da kostet es 21k und nicht 8k


 
Was willst du mir damit sagen? 8k sind auch 'ne Menge Holz. Abgesehen davon ist der Preis nicht wirklich ein Zeichen für Qualität, wie gesagt - ich geh jetzt an die UHH, zahle Semesterbeiträge von < 400€ pro Semester inkl. Semesterticket und ich finde die Lehre 1000x besser.


----------



## batmaan (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

so komme vom vorstellungsgespräch für ne bank ausbildung, mal sehen was es wird.


----------



## Low (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? 8k sind auch 'ne Menge Holz. Abgesehen davon ist der Preis nicht wirklich ein Zeichen für Qualität, wie gesagt - ich geh jetzt an die UHH, zahle Semesterbeiträge von < 400€ pro Semester inkl. Semesterticket und ich finde die Lehre 1000x besser.


 Ich will damit sagen, dass es an der Hochschule günstiger ist als an der FHDW. Was soll die Aussage sonst sagen?


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Dann mal viel Erfolg, aber so Wirtschaftsinformatik wäre nichts für dich? Bist doch schließlich in nem Technikforum unterwegs 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Low (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Da bin ich Ansprechspartner seit diesem Wintersemester


----------



## batmaan (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

ne informatik ist nichts für mich, bin im forum eher wegen hardware unterwegs


----------



## Low (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

Zu Hardware fällt mir nur Technische Informatik, Elektrotechnik ein und einen passenden Schwerpunkt ein.


Was mir grade noch durch den Kopf ging:
Mach eine Ausbildung als Bankkaufmann oder Induestriekaufmann (finde ich besser da umfangreicher) und studier z.B. an der Fernuni Hagen gleichzeitig BWL. Danach kannst du einen Betriebswirt machen und so hast du in wenigen Jahren deinen Marktwert sehr stark erhöht.


----------



## batmaan (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*

hi,

ja industrie kommt auch in frage, aber wenn ich von der sparkasse bremen angenommen werde ich da die ausbildung. mein betriebswirt kan ich bei der spa. bremen auch machen bei entsprechenden leistungen sogar unterstützung vom ag und weiterer bezahlung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



batmaan schrieb:


> ne informatik ist nichts für mich, bin im forum eher wegen hardware unterwegs


 
Es heißt ja auch Wirtschaftsinformatik, ich programmiere z.b. auch nicht so gern und ist ja auch nicht der Hauptteil des Studiums...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## KratzeKatze (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welchen Karriere Weg wählen?*



Low schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, dass es an der Hochschule günstiger ist als an der FHDW. Was soll die Aussage sonst sagen?


 
Na herzlichen Dank Mr. Obvious, stell dir vor: hätte mich das interessiert, hätte ich das auch selbst nachschauen können.^^


----------

